# C.E.L P0300 1998 Passat



## garciamk3g (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok here goes 

Just purchased a 1998 VW Passat things I've found and fixed posted below

When I purchased the car the check engine light was already on and Flashing every now and then ran the scan tool and got P0300 Multiple Miss-fire (Coils have been Replaced by the previous Owner) (Wires have also been Replaced) I decided to change the plugs and made a dreadfull discovery there was Oil in the Spark Plug wells.

I changed the Spark Plugs then a week later i decided to change the Valve cover Gasket and the Center Gaskets to stop the oil from leaking into the spark (plug well) then took the new plugs out cleaned then with Carb Cleaner and Changed the Spark Plug wires in case the oil leak damaged the ones already on there from the previous leak.

After a while the check engine light went off for the first time but after a couple of hours the CEL came back on only this time it wasn't flashing at all Just Steady.

had a friend clear the light again went off for a while but once again turned on and again steady. One cold morning I started the car and realized the CEL was constantly flashing car lost a little power but once it reached OPT the light stopped flashing and car was running fine took it in the highway car ran great once i exit the highway car lost power and light flashed I turned it off for about 2minutes started it up again and car ran fine.

Next day been running the car all day no problems this time but check engine light remains steady and still only flashes when the car is cold Any ideas?

There is also a slow leak comming from the front off the engine down to the oilpan I changed the oilpan and the oilpan gasket but the leak remains was thinking perhaps the cam sensor seal is leaking and affecting the cam sensor but not sure or perhaps the leak is comming from the front crank shaft seal


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

One reason the CEL flashes is during constant misfire. in your case, the p0300 (random misfire code). I would check for broken or disconnected vacuum hoses and a break in the intake tube.check clamps.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Oil in the plug wells is most commonly due to a clogged PCV valve.


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

Could be poor electrical grounds....not just in the engine bay, but also the ones in A pillars and B pillars.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It's more likely that the oil on his wires is what's causing the misfires...


----------



## garciamk3g (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys I ended up selling the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

